# Big congrats to Aesopian !!!!



## Marvin (Nov 20, 2006)

Aesopian competed in the Tampa Invitational this weekend. 
(taken from another forum)

He won the blue belt division and lost in the finals of the absolute. Here is what happened:
In the blue belt division he won his first two matches by arm bar, then was down in the finals under north south and took the guy's back by rolling up and sinking the hooks to win the division with 3 seconds left. 
In the absolute he won his first match by arm bar against a 240 lb blue belt, then won on points against purple, then won his 3rd match by triangle. 
   He lost the final by two points when he pulled guard and they gave the guy points for a takedown.


----------



## MattJ (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to Aesopian. Nice to see that he really knows what he is talking about when he writes those great posts on BJJ!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats!  I know I've been enjoying his new website www.aesopian.com

He has done a real service to the bjj community with his well written and nicely photographed instructionals.


----------



## Aesopian (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'll try to get footage of the matches up as soon as I can.

Glad to hear you're enjoying my site. It's completely free, so you can show your support by sharing it with your friends and training partners.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations that is great!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats you the man


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, you were competing in that tournament? Congratulations on your success! I live not too far from Tampa, and this tournament was the talk of the masters of my dojo for the past week or so. You must be a real scientist when it comes to grappling to have done so well. Again, congratulations on your success. And nice website, very informative, very helfpul.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats dude, i'de love to see the vids.


----------



## Aesopian (Nov 27, 2006)

The first videos are up now!

http://www.aesopian.com/75/tournament-footage-first-two-matches/
http://www.aesopian.com/76/the-showdown/

More to come.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 2, 2007)

BTW, Mr. Aesopian just got his purple!!! Conrgats!!


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS Aesopian!  Fantastic news!


----------

